# New Humidor Build In Progress...



## rajuabju (Sep 14, 2008)

My new humidor is now in progress! I'd thought I would share a bit as the process moves forward.

Originally, I had planned to use Bob from Aristocrat (probably the #1 recommended guy on these forums), but due to issues with his availability to do a large custom build, after much research I ended up going with Vigilant Humidors out of Florida.

Key things which guided my decision: The ability for complete customization in terms of size, materials, humidification system, and reviews from prior customers I spoke with.

The Vigilant team (I've dealt with Natasha and Andrea) have been outstanding. My house has been under construction for 16 months now, and my humidor design has gone through probably half a dozen revisions. Without ever asking me to make a deposit or commitment, they provided shop drawings and changes to those shop drawings until we had the right design for my space. I couldn't be happier with the process so far. 

The unit is going to be inset into a niche I've built just off the main stairwell in the basement (and around the corner from my wine cellar). The goal being that it will look "built-in" into the wall when installed and finished.

Attached are the final shop drawings for my humidor which is now in full production. Interior is all Spanish Cedar (duh). Exterior is Mahogany in an "Espresso" finish. The humidification system is full-auto, including refilling itself through a filtered water line I ran to connect to.

Depending on how I end up organizing loose cigars vs boxes, this baby should be able to fit somewhere between 2000-2500 sticks. A fairly big step up from my end table that has a 450-ish max capacity (which is only 75% full at this time). Needless to say, my wife does not share in my excitement. But at least she isnt killing my dream (hey, I'm building her a brand new house after all!).

I will post up construction progress photos in the next week or two hopefully. The unit is supposed to be done around mid/end of January and delivered/installed last week of January!


----------



## Piper (Nov 30, 2008)

Great project. The drawings look fantastic. Looking forward to the step-by-step photos!


----------



## Ranger0282 (Mar 12, 2016)

Impressive !!


----------



## Dr.Peat (Dec 23, 2018)

are you going to be running this out of a tank of distilled water for the supply? Fans for circulation? What kind of seals on the front doors?

Highly impressed for the drawing!

Anything for temp regulation or seal checking?


----------



## Olecharlie (Oct 28, 2017)

Very Nice Indeed! That will hold a lot of sticks but don’t worry you will fill it up sooner than you think!


----------



## rajuabju (Sep 14, 2008)

Attached is the first progress photo, I hope to have a few more soon!!! They are telling me it should be done in a few weeks!

Edit- no clue why its coming out sideways, looks normal on my computer. Makes it look squished even though its 6'6" tall.


----------



## rajuabju (Sep 14, 2008)

Dr.Peat said:


> are you going to be running this out of a tank of distilled water for the supply? Fans for circulation? What kind of seals on the front doors?
> 
> Highly impressed for the drawing!
> 
> Anything for temp regulation or seal checking?


Yes, there is a tank which goes in the bottom right hand side, Vigilant (the humidor maker) calls it their "Guardian 150" system. Has a 1.5 gallon tank, with auto-fill (from a supply line that I have run to the back of the cabinet). My water system in the house is already R/O filtered.

Digital hygrometer with a remote sensor (which of course I will double check myself for accuracy of readings). I also plan to use a separate unit from SensorPush as a backup / remote monitor (alerts via iphone app). I have a SensorPush in my current humidor and love it.

The back of the unit is like a false panel, with a gap to allow for air circulation top to bottom, and the middle is mostly open to allow free air flow. I am not a fan of humidors that have 3-4 fans circulating air (due to looks, noise, and I dont think they work as people think). The 4 square cut outs on each side will have louvers in them.

I also plan, in addition to the humidification system, to use my trusty Heartfelt RH beads in a few places, I find them to be outstanding to regulate and stabilize humidity.

Nothing for temp control. This humidor going in my basement, no direct sunlight, in an area that will always be cool and moderate (and I live in Los Angeles, so no weather issues). Not to sound like I'm advertising for them, but Vigilant does offer a different humidification system called "Climatech" which handles both humidity and temp control, but I didnt feel the need for it. Its more expensive and takes up much more space.

On the doors, no specific seal system. In my discussions with Vigilant, they've said their doors all have a tight seal, but not 100% air tight, to allow for some outside/inside airflow.


----------



## Scap (Nov 27, 2012)

Just to play devil's advocate.....I've been around auto-fill systems in the HVAC world, but have also witnessed them in other uses like livestock tanks, fountains, toilets, etc. In all uses, they will at one time or another, fail. In a cooling tower, pond, tank, fountain, commode, etc there's usually no harm as there will be an overflow drain or it is in an area that can get wet. 

That being said, what safety is employed to keep the water from destroying everything if the fill valve starts to leak, doesn't shut off, or some other catastrophic event?

If there isn't one, you might consider a water sensor in the area under the tank (or wherever the first area would be wet) and an electric solenoid valve out side the cabinet to kill the water in the event of a leak.


----------



## rajuabju (Sep 14, 2008)

Scap said:


> Just to play devil's advocate.....I've been around auto-fill systems in the HVAC world, but have also witnessed them in other uses like livestock tanks, fountains, toilets, etc. In all uses, they will at one time or another, fail. In a cooling tower, pond, tank, fountain, commode, etc there's usually no harm as there will be an overflow drain or it is in an area that can get wet.
> 
> That being said, what safety is employed to keep the water from destroying everything if the fill valve starts to leak, doesn't shut off, or some other catastrophic event?
> 
> If there isn't one, you might consider a water sensor in the area under the tank (or wherever the first area would be wet) and an electric solenoid valve out side the cabinet to kill the water in the event of a leak.


A leak detector is an excellent idea, I will add one. Thanks!!


----------



## rajuabju (Sep 14, 2008)

Another progress photo to share! Glass installed yay

Also, I checked with them again about the seal around the doors, and they actually do install a wool seal.


----------



## ADRUNKK (Aug 16, 2016)

Looks awesome.


----------



## rajuabju (Sep 14, 2008)

My baby is almost done! They have to do some minor cleanup/touchup work, but it will ship out by end of this week!

And yes, I finally am posting non-sideways pictures!!!


----------



## SoCal Gunner (Apr 7, 2016)

Simply amazing!

Sent from the fetal position


----------



## tacket (Oct 19, 2018)

Ooooo Eeeeee! She's a beaut!


----------



## GOT14U (May 12, 2017)

Wow, that is one nice humidor! 


Sent from my part of hell!


----------



## WNYTony (Feb 12, 2014)

Most excellent !


----------



## ellebrecht71 (May 4, 2018)

That sir. Is simply beautiful. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JtAv8tor (Apr 12, 2017)

I do not envy you the seasoning of that, but it is a beautiful humidor for sure !

"I'm an agent of chaos... ." ~ Joker


----------



## Del Fuego (Mar 29, 2017)

Ummmm....


----------



## Scotchpig (Apr 8, 2018)

Never mind the headless guy, look at that humidification system!

Very nice, love the workmanship.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rajuabju (Sep 14, 2008)

My baby arrived Friday!

Will be unpacking and installing it next week.


----------



## Ranger0282 (Mar 12, 2016)

JtAv8tor said:


> I do not envy you the seasoning of that, but it is a beautiful humidor for sure !
> 
> "I'm an agent of chaos... ." ~ Joker


I can help you get that done in minutes........

Some Old Jokes Still Have A Tad Bit Of Humor Left......


----------



## Tjwilson40 (Jan 22, 2019)

Man, that things beautiful! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rajuabju (Sep 14, 2008)

And now, dear friends, I share installation photos. Took much longer, but because we had do some repainting of walls throughout the house, and other touchup work, I delayed installing the humidor until everything was done and out of the way.

I also installed a panel at the very top, sides and bottoms (got extra stain and material direct from Vigilant), as well as changing out the stock hardware to something sexier. 

Behind the humidor is my "alcohol room" 


I plan to turn on the humidification system in a few days, once the basement is cleared up of all excess material and work down there is 100% done.

Moving in 2 weeks!!


----------



## Tulse (Nov 9, 2017)

Lovely!


----------



## Razorhog (Jun 1, 2007)

Amazing! Totally jealous


----------



## tacket (Oct 19, 2018)

Dude, total tease! You 100% need to take more pictures for us!! Looks fantastic by the way. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Alrightdriver (May 2, 2017)

That is simply awesome!! Forever jealous here. 

Sent from my moto g(6) (XT1925DL) using Tapatalk


----------



## rajuabju (Sep 14, 2008)

Starting to load her up...


----------



## Dran (Jun 15, 2018)

rajuabju said:


> Starting to load her up...


Man... All that empty space is making me itchy....

Sent from my LGL83BL using Tapatalk


----------



## zcziggy (Apr 11, 2019)

Wow.....and there I was... so proud of my 120 cigar desktop humidor


----------



## ACasazza (Mar 23, 2013)

Great sensor for you to use within the humidor 

https://www.samsung.com/us/smart-ho...smartthings-water-leak-sensor-gp-u999sjvlcaa/


----------



## rajuabju (Sep 14, 2008)

All of my collection, now moved over. Still not making much of a dent if I took the boxes out and put them in the open drawers. My wife is looking at me funny every time she passes by IT. I think she’s trying to see if the cigar count is going up somehow, since I keep telling her we have no money for all of her other accessories she wants!!


----------



## zcziggy (Apr 11, 2019)

That is awesome! especially with the alcohol room behind. Congrats!!


----------



## JDom58 (Jul 27, 2015)

rajuabju said:


> All of my collection, now moved over. Still not making much of a dent if I took the boxes out and put them in the open drawers. My wife is looking at me funny every time she passes by IT. I think she's trying to see if the cigar count is going up somehow, since I keep telling her we have no money for all of her other accessories she wants!!


Wow, Now that is NICE, great work!


----------



## rajuabju (Sep 14, 2008)

I swear every time my wife walks by this thing, she is trying to figure out if more cigars have magically appeared or something.

... Still not able to get anywhere near capacity.

I also realized I should put a pic of the humidification system in the bottom right area.


----------



## rajuabju (Sep 14, 2008)

I just want to update, 6 months later... this is the best thing I ever did 

But I feel like I have failed you all... still not even 50% full!!!!!!!!!!!


----------

